# Gentoo on Dell Inspiron Mini 10v?

## t3k0

Hi.

I'm planning to buy a netbook and wanted to ask you about your experiences running Gentoo on it.

In the internet I found the Dell Inspiron Mini 10v. It has an Intel Atom N270 processor, an Intel Graphic Media Accelerator 950, and 1GB RAM.

What performance can I expect with this netbook? Are videos (non-HD), flashvideos, old games (quake3) running fluently? What about compile times to build the systems? Are they acceptable?

I don't expect high-end games to run. My main applications are office, internet/email, (flash-)videos. Is the hardware sufficient?

Please tell me about your experiences.

Regards

t3k0

----------

## markisthejob

My last computer had an older intel card than that and 512 ram and went with no problems for me.No video problems and KDE's desktop effects ran smoothly.Saying that, I do notice compile times are faster on my new pc.

----------

## t3k0

What processor did you use? The Intel Atom N270 doesn't seem to be the fastest.

I read in a lot of forums about people having problems with youtube-videos. But I didn't find out whether these people had a bad setup or whether the combination of N270 + GMA 950 is too slow.

What experiences did Asus eee 1000 users make? It should be the same hardware.

----------

## markisthejob

It was a pentium 4.I dont remember the spec.Sorry I have no experience running gentoo with the atom processor.

----------

## pigeon768

I have an eeepc with a n270, using it right now in fact, with kde4. Runs fine. Compiles slow, of course, but it's fine for kde4 and firefox and 2d games.

I've upgraded  to 2g of RAM, but  the CPU is fine.

----------

## uhai

I'm planning to buy a Mini 10v too. But I'm not sure about the harddisk. 

Is the 160 GB S-ATA or the 16 GB SSD the better choice? 16 GB seems to be small...

What do you think?

uhai

----------

## eccerr0r

I have an eeePC with an n270 (900A).  At first I had it running at half speed, and a lot of things were really of anemic.  Running at full 1.6GHz speed it's comparable to a P3-1.3GHz.  Still takes a while to compile but I found that most CNN videos play almost fine, and many youtube videos play just fine.

I was trying to run WoW through WiFi NFS.  It did not run very well at all.  This could have also been at half speed, but I don't think it mattered that much.

I have the 4G disk.  I don't store any data on my eee, so it's fine.  However if you want to emerge and self-host Gentoo, 4GB is way too little I think, probably better off with a normal disk.  I'm currently running eeebuntu on it, as I would rather it self-host updates, which is kind of impossible with a 4G disk with portage the way it is (I wish it were possible for portage to have a compressed binary archive overlay mode so there's one file that contains all of the ebuilds in it, instead of distributing amongst a zillion files...)

----------

## cach0rr0

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 16 GB seems to be small...
> 
> 

 

It is for most systems, but consider the purpose of a netbook - it is not media storage. 

I can only speak on personal preference here, but I would opt for the 16GB SSD for the performance gain in disk I/O. 

If I need to bring heaps of storage along with me, I can use a USB external drive, or even an iPod, for storing my media. I know a lot of people use their 80GB ipods for storage - bring that along with you, use it for storage; it's small enough to be portable, but has plenty of storage space for a decent amount of media, as well it should mount just as a normal external hard drive would.

----------

## uhai

@cach0rr0:

Thanks for your post - I got the mini10v now with an 8 Gb stick as home. That's it, I can work everywhere. No trouble with storage.

uhai

----------

